# Re-map problems with Transit auto



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all 
Took the camper to Reidy Remaps in Yeovil this afternoon hoping for some increase in low rev torque and had a wasted trip. 

whatever tweaks were tried, from about 2000 to 3000 rpm it kept surging... 
They say they have done several Transits with no problems at all, but have never done an auto. They suspect the auto box is the cause of the surging. 

Has anyone heard of this or think it's plausible? 

Mark.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is an engine remapper on the Ford Transit forum. I suggest you ask your question there. The site is frequented by Ford mechanics and Transit enthusiasts. The link is here:

http://fordtransit.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=5


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I have heard that some automatics lose the overdrive after remapping, which would explain the surging!

They turn it off/disable it, as the extra revs causes the box to hunt up and down the gears - no guaranteed knowledge of this on the transit, but may be worth enquiring about similarities and find out if this is generic to transits as well. 

Gives an extra line of enquiry!


----------

